# Looking for Louisville Gamers



## Ramien Meltides (Mar 21, 2003)

Hello, 

I'm looking for gamers or a gaming group in Louisville, KY. I've got a lot of experience with many systems and I'd really enjoy DM'ing a new campaign or joining an existing one on Fridays or Saturdays.

My email is spyrer@bellsouth.net and I look forward to meeting some new people!


----------



## Ramien Meltides (Mar 21, 2003)

I just wanted to note that I am most interested in starting up a new campaign to DM, possibly one of the following ideas:

D&D 3e d20 Birthright campaign, epic fantasy

d6 Star Wars, Tapani Sector

Primarily I am interested in d20 games, but I like to play a wide variety of different RPG's.


----------



## Ramien Meltides (Apr 9, 2003)

*bump*
I am still looking for a good roleplayer to fill out my birthright campaign group. Any gamers out there in the louisville area, drop me a line!


----------



## Merlion (Apr 13, 2003)

My boyfriend and I are in New Albany Indiana not far from louisville.


----------

